# HELP BABBY IN PAIN



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

My son is almost 7wks old and all he has done from day 1 is cry. He is on aptimal 5/6oz

He was going the full 4 hours but i have been told he has colic and I'm giving him colife from boots as all the other stuff just never worked for very long. 

I'm not sure if this is helping yet i put him on it on Saturday. 

Well when i put the bottle in his mouth he will now only take 2/3oz and start to cry as though the bottle is hurting him? or as though he is in pain. He was like this before i started the new colic stuff.

He is having lots of dirty Nappy's but only when he passes wind he hasn't filled it full for a while now.

I'm going out my mind he has been up crying since 4am today with only short cat naps.

I'm going to my clinic tomorrow but was wondering if you could help me tonight please

Thank you

Kelli

I have also put this in ask a MD


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

sorry hun, I wasn't around last night 

Have you tried some anti colic bottles, that help with the wind problem? There are Dr Brown bottles and tommy tippee (back to nature) I have found these helped with a lot of babies.

Personally I used camomilla drops, from the health shop. They say to dilute them in water but just drop 2 drips of it onto a spoon and put it into his mouth. This will hopefully help to relax him and hopefully help him to burp. When he is at his worst, try putting him in the bath, lots of nice warm water, covering his tummy, soothing him. Have you tried rubbing his tummy with some baby oil?

How did you get on last night? There are many different things to try, let me know if any of the above work, if not we can think of something else.

Take care x


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Hi last night i googeld my sons symptoms and it came up with reflux and lactose intolerance.

I took him to see my GP today cos he had every thing listed on the site.

My GP told me its normal for a 7week old baby to cry 22 hours a day  

and just dismissed what i was telling him. In the end i walked out and asked to see some 1 else. We were very lucky that another GP offered to see us.

He said my son might have silent reflux and gave me baby gaviscon.


If that doesn't help him i have to take him back and he will swap his milk to soya milk in case he is lactose intolerant.

I wasn't giving up today i had to get some 1 to listen to me.

I couldn't see my little boy in pain any longer.

Thanks for your reply
 

I hope this new stuff works    


Kelli


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Reflux is a big possibility, if so you need to keep your little man propped up, AT ALL TIMES.

Even if that is when you take him out of the bath, put a cushion under the head of the change mat and never let him lie flst.

Imagine what it was like if you suffered from heartburn, but you were able to understand what it was. Also try swaddling him to make him feel safe.

Let me know how tonight goes

Take care x


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Ive been propping him up for a good few weeks now. That helped him with the sickness.

I was swaddling him but when i told my MD she went mad and told me he can't regulate his temp and i should never do it again  

How long dose the gaviscon take to work??

I think I'm going to have to put him on soya milk and if that doesn't work then i just don't know what the GP will suggest

Hope we get a bit of a sleep tonight finally     

Thank you Kelli


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

swaddling is fine, he will let you know if he is too hot and will probably stick his arms out anyway.

hopefull you will have a better night x


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

just a quick update 

Gaviscon is working well  

Put him on sma wysoy yesterday he was fed at 7 in bed by 7.45 and slept till 4.30  i had to wake him up at 8 so i could get caithlan to school.

Ive waited 8 weeks for a day like today. He layed on his mat cooing at me (Ive never herd coo's just screaming) and smiling at me all day. I got bot all done  

Hope it lasts    

Every 1 has commented on how relaxed and content he looks  

Well must dash got motherly duties calling me

Back asap

Love Kelli 

Thanx for you help


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

I am so glad for you hun

You must be so happy


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

Over the bloody moon     


Kelli


----------

